# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  NFS MUSIC

## EweX

помогите найти все альбому из игры NFS.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## split

из которой? их многа было

----------


## EweX

из МостВонтед

----------


## split

http://fip.net.ru/saundtreki/2005.11...st_wanted.html

----------


## EweX

СпасибО!! .............

----------


## monitor

самая клевая муза с nfs 2 там ващк тыц тыц ))

----------


## Микола

не подскажите муз из карбона плиззз;)

----------

